# conga in der ostsee



## wirbel (17. Februar 2008)

moin, mit angler.
schautmal was wir gestern entdeckt haben.
wir wollten eingendlich nur ein paar meerforellen angeln am weißenhäuser strand. 
zu feierabend dann das: zwei "ältere" angler diskutieren lautstark auf dem parkplatz vor ihrem auto. nach einer weil kommen noch zwei personen dazu und das erweckt dann auch noch unsere aufmerksamkeit. als der ältere herr dann sein fang aus der tüte zieht dachte ich wo ist die versteckte camara.
1,45 meter CONGA.
er erzählte uns wie es dazu kam. beim wattfischen wollte er ein stein wegtretten zwischen dem kraut, doch sein stein hat sich bewegt.
da griff er ins wasser und zog mit der hand den lebendigen aber ziehmlich geschwächten conga aus dem wasser.
der conga hatte noch schleppnetz reste am körper. wohl ein verlorener fang ?|bigeyes


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

Sieht doch fast so aus ,als ob die den zum essen mitnehmen.
Soll schrecklich schmecken,wird von Berufsfischern über Board geworfen-und bei der Westströmug schafft er es dann in die Ostsee.


----------



## wirbel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

ja ausgenommen war er.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

Der Fisch heißt Conger.Leider sind die Aufnahmen mieß,so das man nichts wesentliches
wie z.B.das Maul erkennt.Aber die Länge mit 1,45m,halte ich nach den Bildern für realistisch!
Der wurde wohl zum Essen eingesackt,obwohl Conger eher ein schlechter Speisefisch ist,
und keinesfalls mit Aal zu vergleichen ist,da er auch viel weniger Fett hat.Ich hab mal
vor ein paar Jahrzehnten einen Bretonischen gegessen!
Schade,da wäre eine genaue Bestimmung sehr wichtig gewesen,wenn es wirklich kein Mutantenaal ist,bedeutet es schon eine kleine Sensation für die Ostsee!

Taxidermist


----------



## wirbel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

danke fürs korigieren. es ist ein conger.


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

Es handelt sich zweifellos um einen Conger! Das erkennt man deutlich am spitz zulaufenden Schwanzende, das beim Aal abgerundet ist. Auch die Färbung und die Proportionen sprechen für einen Conger. Die verirren sich immer wieder mal in die Ostsee. Irgendwann hat mal ein Fischer in der Flensburger Förde so ein Monsterteil in seiner Reuse gehabt. Ab und an treiben auch Zackenbarsche, Snapper, Haie, Drückerfische und andere Exoten in der Ostsee. Die stammen meistens vom kalten Buffet auf irgendwelchen Fähren, wo sie als Deko gedient haben und anschließend einfach "verklappt" wurden. Da der Conger aber wohl noch gelebt hat, scheidet diese Möglichkeit wohl aus. Also einfach ein Irrläufer...#6


----------



## HD4ever (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

oha ... der hat sich aber weit verlaufen ..... |bla:


----------



## Ikarus (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

Oh Mann, das hätte auch schief gehen können. Ich habe vor zehn Jahren mal einen Conger in Schottland gefangen, allerdings einen quietschlebendigen. 

Drill war ja noch sportlich, aber das Abschlagen an Land möchte ich noch mal erleben. So ein Radau! und nicht ungefährlich, weil die Viecher fürchterlich beissen können und sich dann festgebissen um die eigene Achse drehen. 

Nie wieder Conger (obwohl ich den vom Geschmack gar nicht so schlecht fand).

Gruß, Ikarus


----------



## Bxxasialemao (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: conga in der ostsee*

Von wegen Conger oder conga , also für mich ist das eindeutig Hape Kerkeling, achtet doch mal auf das fette Grinsen, ist doch eindeutig - diesmal hat Hape sich wirklich selbst übertroffen|supergri


----------

